# NEW • SONUSCORE • lo•ki • Felt Piano (during BF Sale for FREE)



## SONUSCORE (Nov 18, 2020)

Introducing lo•ki.

Where words fail, music gains its power. The *Felt Piano*’s soulful intimacy reaches right inside the heart. Use the *Glow* knob and let simple chords evolve into mesmerizing sound worlds. A piano never felt better.




lo•ki will be available for FREE until the end of our BF sale.


We hope you'll have as much fun with the instrument as we have!

All the best,
your Sonuscore-Team


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 18, 2020)

Thank you, lovely instrument.


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 18, 2020)

Thanks, sound lovely.
Downloading.


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Nov 18, 2020)

You are rather lovely to your customers and musicians in general . 

Would be nice to see others take a leaf out of your book 

Thanks you Sonuscore


----------



## Kevperry777 (Nov 18, 2020)

Wow, wasn't expecting that to be free. Thanks!


----------



## AndyP (Nov 18, 2020)

Thx Sonuscore! Great gift!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 18, 2020)

Thanks people of @SONUSCORE - this is very nice!


----------



## Simeon (Nov 18, 2020)

It is amazing!
Well done!


----------



## ScoreFace (Nov 18, 2020)

Sounds soooo beautiful - thanks for this one!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 18, 2020)

Wow, after the Originals the next big one, how generous, I really appreciate this.


----------



## Vita Et Musica (Nov 18, 2020)

How extremely nice of you, Sonuscore. What a great sounding piano! Thank you!


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 18, 2020)

Just want to add that I compared this piano to the SA Originals felt piano and the LABS felt piano and I prefer this one by far. I used some heavy eq to kind of bring out the piano from under the felt, and it worked well with your piano.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Nov 18, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Patrick Aylett (Nov 19, 2020)

Thanks! Amazing to get this for free!


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 19, 2020)

Thanks to Sonuscore for this wonderful gift. I've encountered many free piano libraries of reasonable quality, but such a level of depth is a rare occurence. Seeing an established developer offer a product like this for free always brings a smile to my face. Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Nov 19, 2020)

It is excellent indeed


----------



## grabauf (Nov 19, 2020)

Thank you for this freebie! It's sounds great.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 20, 2020)

@Simon Schrenk I really like the demos you did for the piano. Allow me to post my favourite piece of yours here... Great!









Reminiscence (Simon Schrenk) - LO•KI - FELT PIANO - Demo


Introducing lo•ki. Where words fail, music gains its power. The FELT PIANO’s soulful intimacy reaches right inside the heart. Use the “Glow" knob and let simple chords evolve into mesmerizing sound




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Simon Schrenk (Nov 20, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> @Simon Schrenk I really like the demos you did for the piano. Allow me to post my favourite piece of yours here... Great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you so much! I feel very honored!


----------



## shropshirelad (Nov 20, 2020)

Downloading now, thanks for your generosity @SONUSCORE


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 20, 2020)

Simon Schrenk said:


> thank you so much! I feel very honored!


Pleasure’s all mine. It’s always cool to recognize a familiar name when listening to such cool demos. I figured I’d share my joy here


----------



## Simon Schrenk (Nov 20, 2020)

Tim Heinrich already made a very cool review of the piano showing all kinds of tricks about how to combine different settings or even different colors. Maybe it gives you guys some more inspiration to create your own sounds with lo•ki


----------



## nolotrippen (Nov 20, 2020)

Thanks for the gift!


----------



## mojamusic (Nov 20, 2020)

Very lovely piano!


----------



## Lode_Runner (Nov 20, 2020)

Thank you very much Sonuscore


----------



## CGR (Nov 24, 2020)

Many thanks for this generous gift. Here's a little track which grew out of some simple improvising with the piano:


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 24, 2020)

Thank you very much Sonuscore for your generosity and this beautiful instrument.


----------



## hypnotize (Nov 9, 2021)

I love the soft and gentle character of this piano. Especially some presets with beautifull integrated delay. This is really a godsend for calm and romantic compositions. 
Here is my work with this piano.


----------



## odod (Nov 9, 2021)

i missed this one ..


----------

